# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Neil A. Armstrong Flight Research Center, Edwards Air Force Base, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - nasa.gov/centers/armstrong

youtube.com/NASAArmstrong

facebook.com/nasaarmstrong

twitter.com/NASAArmstrong

linkedin.com/showcase/nasa’s-armstrong-flight-research-center

instagram.com/NASAArmstrong

Neil A. Armstrong Flight Research Center on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

NASA Armstrong Flight Research Center: A Vision for the World of Flight 

 Published on Mar 5, 2014




> This fast-paced video highlights some of the flight research and other activities that occurred at NASA's Dryden Flight Research Center in 2013, and looks ahead to some of the major research projects and science missions that the center, newly renamed NASA's Armstrong Flight Research Center, is conducting in 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Armstrong Flight Research Center Puts The Aeronautics In NASA 

 Published on Mar 6, 2014




> The research center (formerly Dryden F.R.C.) is testing next generation airplanes with plans to increase their efficiency and design. The flight center was renamed after Neil Armstrong, the first moonwalker.

----------


## Airicist

Independence Day 2014 

 Published on Jul 2, 2014




> NASA's Armstrong Flight Research Center commemorates the anniversary of our nation's Declaration of Independence with a moving rendition of our national anthem, as sung by Kali Armstrong, granddaughter of the center's namesake, Neil A. Armstrong.
> 
> Ms. Armstrong, accompanied by guitarist Taylor Sullivan, sang the Star Spangled Banner to open the ceremony on May 13, 2014 that renamed the center for her grandfather, who served as a research pilot at the center before becoming a NASA astronaut and the first person to set foot on the moon during the historic Apollo 11 lunar mission in July 1969.
> 
> Produced by NASA Armstrong TV

----------


## Airicist

College Student Teams Design Mars Rovers 

Published on May 4, 2015




> Armstrong's education office hosted 41 students from California, Washington and Oregon in a team competition to design a rover for a mission to Mars.
> 
> Funded by NASA's Minority University Research and Education Program, the National Community College Aerospace Scholars program offers current Science, Technology, Engineering and Math (STEM) students the opportunity to participate on exploring engineering by participating in hands-on experiences.

----------


## Airicist

Highlights of 2019 at NASA’s Armstrong Flight Research Center

Dec 18, 2019




> 2019 was an exciting, successful year at NASA’s Armstrong Flight Research Center in Edwards, California. From critical milestones in the development NASA’s first crewed X-planes in 20 years, to unmanned research in support of aeronautics, to breakthrough discoveries in the cosmos through SOFIA, and support of the agency’s efforts to land the first woman and next man on the lunar surface, NASA Armstrong closes out the decade with a year of accomplishment, and excitement for what is to come.

----------


## Airicist

Making skies safe for unmanned aircraft

May 8, 2020




> NASA and its industry partners are taking unmanned aircraft systems closer to operating in harmony with other aircraft in the national airspace.
> 
> The technology and procedures developed during a nearly decade-long program has been assisting the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA), develop the rules for certification of unmanned aircraft to safely coexist with other air traffic. The goal is to enable new commercial and public service opportunities, such as real-time surveillance of fires, infrastructure inspections for pipelines and medical transportation in the future.
> 
> NASA began its Unmanned Aircraft Systems (UAS) Integration in the National Airspace System (NAS) Project in 2011. Work since then has included multiple simulation efforts and six specific flight tests series that focused on validating these simulations and supporting the development of minimum operational performance standards (MOPS) for Detect and Avoid (DAA) systems.

----------


## Airicist2

75 Years of Armstrong: autonomy

Mar 15, 2022




> NASA Armstrong’s Flight research center is honoring 75 years of advancing technology and science through flight.
> 
> For the next year there will be monthly reoccurring videos released to help tell the past 75 years of NASA Armstrong. This month’s theme is autonomy!

----------

